# Microsoft Office error message



## travelpro (Oct 30, 2007)

I purchased a new PC recently which came with Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit operating system installed. I then installed Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2010 32-bit. When I tried to import contacts, which I had copied from my old PC, into Outlook I got this error message, *"The operation failed because of a registry or installation problem. Restart Outlook and try again. If the problem persists, reinstall"* Also when I tried to save an event in Outlook calendar I got the same error message. Is this a registry problem as indicated by the error message or is there something more sinister going on?


----------



## Proxyman (May 30, 2011)

Was your old PC 32-bit? Not sure, but there may be an issue transfering data from 32 to 64-bit platforms. Let me search around for hits on your error message text....


----------



## Proxyman (May 30, 2011)

The operation failed due to a registry or installation pro..

This thread seems to indicate the error message can happen when the User Profile is somehow corrupt. Create a new one, import the contacts, etc... into that one and see if the problem goes away.


----------



## travelpro (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks Proxyman for your prompt reply, the old PC was a 32-bit system. I followed your instructions to create a new user profile and the problem I talked about with saving an event in Outlook calendar and getting an error message was gone. So what do you think is causing the problems? I would however prefer to keep my original profile and try and fix what is causing the problems or do I have to run everything from the new profile now that one of the problems is fixed?


----------



## Proxyman (May 30, 2011)

I can't speak to Outlook specifically (not that experienced), but in general computer repair, we frequently see User Profiles get "corrupt" in some way. It's not the data (name, user preferences, etc...) but rather the "structure" the data is in that gets corrupt. Rather than finding exactly what's busted and fix it (time consuming and possibly doomed to failure), an accepted workaround solution is to create a new User account, export the old User accounts files & settings, import those settings into the new User Account, then delete the old User Account.

This may work for Outlook.

How it happens/why it happens.

Again, my experience in general computing is that bad power supplies cause data corruption, with malware and overheating rounding out the top 3 causes. A failing hard drive, can have corrupt data, but by the time that happens you are seeing symptoms besides just corrupt data, so the association is a bit weak. It's just one of many symptoms of a hard drive degenerating, rather than a single, standalone problem you focus on and look for a cause for.

You should check your temps & voltages, as well as get an assessment of the quality of your Power Supply. Check to see the heat sink, fan and cpu are all clean, dust free and spinning normally.

Post temps & voltages as reported in BIOS.
Post Power Supply specs.


----------



## travelpro (Oct 30, 2007)

My PC is brand new, it's got more cooler fans than a bar in the middle of the Sahara Desert. I don't believe it's an over heating problem. As for power, I have a Corsair 850W AX-850 ATX power supply, enough to run a small town, so to speak. When you say, export the old User account files and settings, what are they and where do I find them? What about my programs, etc?


----------



## travelpro (Oct 30, 2007)

Proxyman, can I get around this problem by going back to a previous "restore point" on my PC?


----------



## Proxyman (May 30, 2011)

travelpro said:


> My PC is brand new, it's got more cooler fans than a bar in the middle of the Sahara Desert. I don't believe it's an over heating problem. As for power, I have a Corsair 850W AX-850 ATX power supply, enough to run a small town, so to speak. When you say, export the old User account files and settings, what are they and where do I find them? What about my programs, etc?





travelpro said:


> Proxyman, can I get around this problem by going back to a previous "restore point" on my PC?


Yes, you could run a small town with that PSU. It's still worth posting the temps and the volts. There's also a point where you have too many fans, so if it's truly "over the top", that's not good either. Is this a custom machine, or some kind of high-end Gaming rig (Alienware) or what?

Yes, a Restore Point is worth trying. You rarely lose anything of value by doing it. It never deletes data, although it may delete a connection between the O/S and the data, and you might need to reinstall something. (An update, or in a worst case scenario a Program.) It's a first-response for any problem. chkdsk is also a safe and effective first-response. Can't hurt, and fixes a LOT of problems without ever having to figure out what is wrong and why.

I'm suspicious of a seemingly good new machine with problems. It makes me want to dig around and see if there is anything unusual.


----------



## travelpro (Oct 30, 2007)

It's a custom PC from a reputable company here in Sydney, Australia. Here are the specs, Intel core i5-2500K CPU, Asus P8Z68-V Pro MB, 16GB Corsair DDR3 1600MHz memory, 2 X 1TB Western Digital SATA3 HDD's, Asus GF GTX 570 video card, all in a CoolerMaster HAF RC-932 case and you know the rest. I used PCmover Professional with a Laplink USB transfer cable to move stuff from my old to my new PC. Whether this is part of the problem, I don't know. I will try a restore point close to the day I transferred everything across and see if this works after I've done a chkdsk.


----------



## Proxyman (May 30, 2011)

Yeah, I dunno about this "PCmover Professional" thing, It looks legit, but it's 3rd party and I'm not so sure you need a 3rd party software to migrate from <what was the O/S?> 32-bit to Win7 64-bit. Seems to me MS puts some effort into making this as easy as possible, so as to encourage you to purchase an "upgrade" (comment witheld) to another O/S.

MS makes more money by making it as easy as possible to transfer files & settings from one O/S to another. That is my basic premise.

Given that, I wonder if the 3rd party was necessary. Since they are filling a void where they are not necessary, I would also wonder if they are filling it with something that does not work as well.

That's my tortured reasoning for second-guessing the 3rd party software, and to case a jaundiced eye upon it as the possible cause of your problems.

Or, it could simply be hard drive errors. They can happen spontaneously for no apparant reason.

You may be over-the-top on the memory. I think I read somewhere that anything over 8 Gbyte is a waste of money. Unless you are using some special software that can use it? If I remember correctly, there isn't any software that can use it. If you have continuing problems like this, running memtest86 to verify all that massive amount of high-end memory is working correctly might not be a bad idea.

But temps and volts from the BIOS would be my main and first area of inquiry, since those kinds of problems are the most common.


----------



## travelpro (Oct 30, 2007)

Proxyman, my problem was solved by creating a new email profile and now all is good!


----------

